# Throttle Body or Throttle Position Sensor



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Outside chance of throttle icing (that is quite a stretch on my part.....never had a report indicating this occurrence).

Beyond that the throttle position sensor/driver/throttle body are one component and there have been some actual failures (minimal response to throttle input as you described).

Rob


----------



## gsbatch (Sep 8, 2017)

Same problem here. Sub-freezing temps present the p2135. There are a lot of people with the same issue. Above freezing no problem. I assume it's the throttle body and not the TPS as I doubt the TPS would be temperature sensitive. Anyway, I just happened to have a a code reader so I hooked it up and cleared the code. I'll be driving for a few days with the reader hooked up so it doesn't leave me limping down the road.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard fellow Cheesehead!:welcome:


----------



## KKloud (Jan 11, 2021)

AHof13 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am hoping to get some advice about an issue I had with my Cruze earlier today. The check engine light came on and I had it read at an auto parts store. The code that showed up was P2135 which indicates a throttle issue. From what I have found online, it says it could be the throttle body or the position sensor. What happened is, I live here in Wisconsin where currently it is about 5 degrees outside. I was driving and got a warning message that there was low engine power and all of a sudden I could only go about 15 miles per hour. I got to a parking lot and let it sit for about 15-20 minutes and started it up again. I was then able to drive normal speed, but the check engine light was on which was what prompted me to check it out. Has anyone had anything like this happen before? If so what did you do? For anyone, what do you think the issue could be? Any help is much appreciated. Thanks


Hello everyone,
I had the same problem it could also be your mass air flow sensor thats what happened to mine


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

KKloud said:


> Hello everyone,
> I had the same problem it could also be your mass air flow sensor thats what happened to mine


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

